# Will Loud Music Hurt a Betta??



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Not sure if it can..But in response to a post by someone else, and thinking about it myself, I was wondering if anyone knows if this is a problem to a Betta. Do they respond negatively to Loud Music? I surely hope not, I do have music on from time to time, and sometimes loud.

It seems like our fishy enjoys it..he watches from the glass..he sometimes swims around but I haven't noticed anything strange with him, like it bothers him..but at the same time, I don't want to cause problems..:blueworry: Does anyone know what kind of effect this could have?:???:

If anyone can just advise on this, would be greatly appreciated 
Thanks :-D


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

First off, fish can't hear the music exactly. They get the _vibrations in the water_ made by sound waves... If you were to put your head under water, and have music on, you'll hear _the bass_ which gives off a lot of sound waves. Basically, if you have the speakers next to the fish they can be very stressed by it. I have music on all the time, but with nice little speakers that are in the middle of the room, away from fish tanks


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

I have Sammy on a table next to the couch in our living room and the speakers are about I would say..4-5 ft away..so it's not directly near him..but yea, I am aware of the vibrations..and I watch to see if he's getting stressed, but I noticed a time or two..when my daughtr dances to the WII Dance, and the water moves, I tell her to calm down it might be bothering him..(but he watches her thru the glass) and bobs in the water, with no distress..it's cute..but yea, I am hoping it's only cute, and not a problem.. Thanks Sena


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: You'll know if he were stressed. I've had kids tap on the glass (and told not to soon after), run near my tanks, a dog drink from my tanks, a cat drink from my tanks... -.- The only stress they showed was with the dog and cat. But they also thought the tongue was food :lol:


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

These lil guys are characters..I just love em....lol too funny..I bet (with the tounge) that must of been a riot..(can imagine)!!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: Bettas handle a lot of things pretty well


----------

